
Would You Keep a Smart Firearm in Your House? - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2017/01/19/mit-smart-firearm/
======
ocdtrekkie
I would not. I also do not currently keep a regular firearm in my home, though
I'm not opposed to the idea.

If I had a firearm at home, it would be for self-defense, as many are. And I'd
hope to never have to use it (outside of practice). But the key thing is that
if you have a firearm in your home, you are probably going to need it once,
and it needs to have as close to a 100% chance of working as possible.

If you've ever dealt with fingerprint scanners, you know how often they fail
to scan correctly. If it's your smart gun versus someone else's regular gun,
the odds are the guy without the smart gun is going to fire first.

